

Google made one of Android's jokes into something clever - ismavis
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3790-google-made-one-of-androids-jokes-into-something-clever

======
higherpurpose
> is Google Goggles a thing still?

The tech was folded into the Google Translate app.

